# EINE EINZIGE datei meit .httaccess schützen



## meisteryoda (16. April 2004)

ich möchte eine einzige datei in einem verzeichniss schützen

 wie muss dann die .httaccess aussehn

meine sieht so aus 


AuthType Basic
AuthName "Restricted Directory"
AuthUserFile  /var/www/srv02335/html/newaimerz/admin/.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile  /var/www/srv02335/html/newaimerz/admin/.htgroups
require valid-user

<Files admin.php>
?
</Files>


was muss bei  hin oder hab ich nen ganz anderen fehler drinn
die datei soll dann für den user admin aufzurufen sein, für den rest nicht


----------



## Jesus0190 (16. April 2004)

Guck dir mal diesen Link an, da steht ao ziemlich alles was du brauchst.

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/diverses/htaccess.htm 

MfG
Jesus0190


----------



## meisteryoda (16. April 2004)

ich such schon seit 4 stunden bei google udn hab da auch schon nachgeguckt

trotzdem danke
denn das was ich brauchse ist da nur in eibnem nebensatz sehr ungenau beschrieben


----------



## Jesus0190 (16. April 2004)

Ich weiss ja nicht, was du suchst, aber das was hier unten steht ist meiner Meinung nach genau das was du brauchst. Du hast nur das "require valid-user" an die falsche Stelle gesetzt.

Also schreib bitte nochmal etwas genau was du genau suchst. Vielleicht kann ich ja doch helfen.

greetz
Jesus0190


```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Restiricted Directory"
AuthUserFile /var/www/srv02335/html/newaimerz/admin/.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile /var/www/srv02335/html/newaimerz/admin/.htgroups

<Files admin.php>
require valid-user
</Files>
```


----------

